# The Strange Magic of: The Stylistics



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The quiet, moody selection by Dum Dum Girls triggers another venture into Quiet and Moody, this time a product of the 1970s, a Golden Era for Philadelphia pop and soul. Producers Kenny Gamble and Leon Huff, and the magical Thom Bell, released dozens of soul, pop, and R&B classics to rival Motown or anybody else: songs by Jerry Butler, the Delfonics, the O'Jays, the Spinners, the Three Degrees, Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes..... But one group stands out especially--The Stylistics, Thom Bell's greatest discovery. Here is a more modern version of The Stylistics doing their classic _You Make Me Feel Brand New_. Long Live Philadelphia!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Since the subject of Teddy Randazzo has come up, here is his collaboration with The Stylistics, as songwriter and producer:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I never felt the urge to explore their albums, but a handful of songs are lovely to listen to, and found their way to our car MP3 USB stick.

My favourite: Can't give you anything.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This reminds me of a band I like better but similar:

The Chi-lites "Have you seen her"


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Betcha By Golly, Wow.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For amfortas, you _Betcha by Golly Wow_. Love their choreography!


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

'People Make the World Go Round', not just a great song by The Stylistics but a great song full stop. It's also the opening song to a terrific Spike Lee film 'Crooklyn', which I would recommend.


----------

